# How can I get my designs on heat transfer paper?



## TiffNuttz (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm fairly new to this, I bought my heat press (16 x 20) 2 weeks ago. I've created 6 designs, I have no idea how or where to get them on heat transfer paper. I don't want to use my home printer & I want them bigger than 12 x 12.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I would have thought u would have to find an outside printer who has a large enough printer for your needs. I use my home lazer printer which gives me an A4 size but if u need a bigger pic u should be able to find some one.But if u want to try your designs 1st just buy some t/p and put it into paper slot,


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

You could buy an Epson 1400 (about $400) that does 13x19. There are other printers out there also, but you should use pigmented inks instead of dye inks. The 1400 uses pigmented.


----------

